# Craftworld Kobol



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

So I am going to be starting painting my Eldar army and posting everything about them here they are in their infancy though so this is going to be updated pretty slowly. 

First up though I need some help deciding which paint scheme to go with!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Awesome stuff! i like them both why not have different squads have that amount of variation?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i would go with the blue armour, purple helmet, but id add a purple cloth


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Awesome stuff! i like them both why not have different squads have that amount of variation?


Because they are already going to be the Rainbow army of the Eldar as all aspects are going to retain their aspect colors (I know I am using Dire Avengers here but it is b/c I have the battalion box that only comes with 5 and I am going to buy a full squad later) and I think it will be hard enough to show cohesion in the force as is.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

khrone forever said:


> i would go with the blue armour, purple helmet, but id add a purple cloth


Thank you and I think you are right about the cloth needing to be the opposite color either way.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

So I have completed my 2 test models and I am leaning one way but I would like to know what people think on here!

Also the inspiration for this project is going to be Battlestar Galatica I am almost done watching season 4 after that I will be getting down and dirty into their back story!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i think that the gun needs to be either the opposite color of the bulk of the armor or a different neutral color - like grey.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Fallen said:


> i think that the gun needs to be either the opposite color of the bulk of the armor or a different neutral color - like grey.


Um it is black which is a nutral color.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I vote for Blue Armour/Purple Helmet


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Meldon said:


> I vote for Blue Armour/Purple Helmet


Me too. The purple looks good as a spot colour, but not as the main colour in the scheme.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you every one I will be painting up the rest of the squad in the next few days!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

So I kept thinking there was something missing from the paint scheme and I went back to the drawing board and re-did it this is going to be the official paint scheme for all things Craftworld owned. I am going to maintain most of the aspects in their original colors but some will be changes as I want this to truly be the "Rainbow" army! 

I really appreciate the help in picking paint schemes even though I didn't go with one posted here it helped me to see what the missing piece was. The other paint schemes weren't bright enough they didn't shout nobility they weren't "good" enough. 

So I hope everyone likes the new one I have come up with!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Just remember when it comes to eyes, less is more. If you give the green a dark wash and then just put in a small spot of the green again, it gives them a focussed look and they won't appear so wide eyed and startled.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Just remember when it comes to eyes, less is more. If you give the green a dark wash and then just put in a small spot of the green again, it gives them a focussed look and they won't appear so wide eyed and startled.


thank you! eyes really aren't my strong suit but these don't look 2 bad from table distance and that is what I am going for for now.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

So I know I said the last model I put up was my official paint scheme but there was something off about it and so I again went back to the drawing board! 

This paint scheme finally makes me happy! I like everything about the colors and I think it really conveys my version of the Eldar which will be getting some love and attention spent on their back story tomorrow. 

So tell me what you think!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

ok so I am crashing and burning on this paint scheme!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

The Exarch came out great! The blue and white goes well together and te dark purple on the helmet, wow! I realy hope the rest of the DAs get finished using this scheme.

How are you to make them stand out against Guardians? Thought of any red line that will follow through the army and it's aspect warriors?

Keep it up!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Moriouce said:


> The Exarch came out great! The blue and white goes well together and te dark purple on the helmet, wow! I realy hope the rest of the DAs get finished using this scheme.
> 
> How are you to make them stand out against Guardians? Thought of any red line that will follow through the army and it's aspect warriors?
> 
> Keep it up!


I was using the DA as test models in my hunt for a paint scheme. When I applied the last paint scheme to jet bikes the white came out so bad I screamed. I am now thinking about trying to go with a Deep Red like Roses and black. Red would go through out the army but the aspects would all keep a separate paint scheme not all of them being GW though I was drawn to the Eldar b/c they are the "Rainbow Army". And mine will have all the colors of the rainbow in it. Each Aspect sporting a different color.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Pride365 said:


> I was using the DA as test models in my hunt for a paint scheme. When I applied the last paint scheme to jet bikes the white came out so bad I screamed. I am now thinking about trying to go with a Deep Red like Roses and black. Red would go through out the army but the aspects would all keep a separate paint scheme not all of them being GW though I was drawn to the Eldar b/c they are the "Rainbow Army". And mine will have all the colors of the rainbow in it. Each Aspect sporting a different color.


Lets have a look at those jetbikes. Maybe we can see how to make it less screamish


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Moriouce said:


> Lets have a look at those jetbikes. Maybe we can see how to make it less screamish


No I am really embarrassed by them I couldn't get the white to be smooth and then it go really thick and looked really really bad I just don't think I am ready to do a white paint scheme.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

the best way to do white ive found is to spray paint the sprue white before assembly (or assemble the body but not the arms/head)and then add several THIN layers of water down paint.


----------

